# Sanding down a Taylor



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Have this Taylor that was in “well used” condition. Decided to do something about it. I’m no expert...not even very good at woodworking. But I think it’s coming along nicely. Have a few hours of sanding left, then going with a satin finish. 

Lots of work but I’m already super happy with how it’s turning out


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

So far only one “oops” where I sanded off some of the pin striping that goes along the binding. Probably just sand it all off for how much it adds


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I went with “early american” stain, it turned out darker than expected but it’ll work with a bit more sanding. Always more sanding.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

with that kind of professional assistance, no wonder that you are doing great job!
Looking forward to seeing next steps!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bigboki said:


> ....with that kind of professional assistance, no wonder that you are doing great job!


The " professional assistance" is also the acting consultant and supervisor.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Onto the satin finish, Waiting for it to dry before more elbow grease, rinse & repeat


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, you make me think I could be ready for this step in guitar caring. 
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It's looking really nice! It takes a big set of balls to do what you just did. I'm impressed.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> It's looking really nice! It takes a big set of balls to do what you just did. I'm impressed.


 Cheers, I’ve often been told I have more balls than brains 

I wasn’t thrilled with the stain, it’s a far cry from the sample colour, but it’s growing on me fast. I dig the rustic vibe


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone more knowledgeable know what grit sandpaper I should stop at for a satin finish? Could only get up to 600 at Lowe’s/Home Depot


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> Does anyone more knowledgeable know what grit sandpaper I should stop at for a satin finish? Could only get up to 600 at Lowe’s/Home Depot


Sanding the wood? 600 is lots.

For the clear coat? Best place to get finer sand paper is a Canadian Tire in the Automotive paint section. They keep right up to 2000 grit.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ahh, great thank you. I’ll head there in the morning. It’s hanging to dry. Must...not...touch...


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

You're in Lee Valley country up there in Ottawa, might want some higher wet/dry grits for finish layers


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Picked up 1000, 1500 and 2k grit, hoping to get 2 coats done today


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

What are the chances of success if I attempt a sunburst?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Deleted...Stupid post on my part


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I look at my floor and I see it needs sweeping 

Still my garage is way too cold


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A sunburst after you have stained it?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a long stare at it. It didn’t turn out how I expected, and honestly I wasn’t impressed with my workmanship.

Going back down a layer. Also took the bridge off to make sanding look proper. There’s a really easy way to do it. At least I’m sure there is. This wasn’t it. 















Stay tuned


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sunburst? Think air-brush. You can still use stains, but you need an air-brush to apply it. You can't have distinct borders, or it looks like sh1t. Everything needs to overlap and fade into each other.
I did recently pull off my first few decent bursts, after working at it for 10+ years and failing miserably ever frickin time. What changed? I got an air-brush.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Early American is always blotchy.

The beat way to do a burst is air brush or analine dyes.

I’m pretty sure lee valley sells the dyes.

Stick to brand names for sandpaper, 3m etc

Skip the gator grit/crappy tire/ hardware store brands.

Don’t try to save money by using sandpaper longer than you should.
It will just burnish the wood and wreck your finish.

At this point hand sand with the grain.
Start with 150 - 220 -400

Wrap the sandpaper around a flat block of wood.

Nathan


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> Sunburst? Think air-brush. You can still use stains, but you need an air-brush to apply it. You can't have distinct borders, or it looks like sh1t. Everything needs to overlap and fade into each other.
> I did recently pull off my first few decent bursts, after working at it for 10+ years and failing miserably ever frickin time. What changed? I got an air-brush.


Rodger charlie, changing course 

I feel better already without that puke on the wood 








Taking the bridge off was a great idea, this took no time in comparison

What would you suggest to use?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm a wood dye kinda guy. What's the difference between dye and stain you ask? Dye is clear and really shows off the beauty of the wood. Stain is made from various colors of mud, and it clouds everything over/hides the grain.

Check this out when you get a chance:





I use wood dyes and then clear-coat over top.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

you can dye a sunburst with rags


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Honestly, I thought the stain would just soak into the grains and give it a neat accent without overpowering it. I literally did a wax on wax off application and it still saturated completely. 

I think I’m with you on the dyes and was at the beginning, was just too green to know the difference


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ready for take 2, gonna watch those videos while I “chill” in the garage


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> Check this out when you get a chance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for that. At least I unknowingly did the reversible first attempt.

So what I’m thinking is whatever enhances the natural colours would suit me fine. Could I use the “call a pro” option and just ask what you would do with it? I want to say my ocd is kicking in but the radio tells me that’s offensive in 2019


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wouldn’t be unhappy with the natural “wet” look of the top but I’d like the back and sides a bit darker. Going to lee valley later today


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Didn’t get a lot of time to work on it today, just now put coat #2 on the top, Hopefully awake long enough to sand and get #3 drying overnight

If it keeps turning Amber I think it could look really nice, still humming and hawing about the back and sides though


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Side note: i’ll Bet very few people who do this professionally at their house have dogs. One of her hairs just turned 8 of mine gray.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)

paint it black


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Think I got the train wreck back on its tracks. Nothing to do tomorrow except complain about the weather, hope to get a few more coats in. Should have it ready for the bridge and a new pick guard by the end of the week


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

On coat 3...not many spots left that aren’t smoothed over. Still at least 1 more coat, probably 2. 

The top finish to me looked nicer as it was. But at least now there’s no scratches and dings, as there were a lot. The back actually looks a lot better and you can’t see any trace of the extensive damage on the sides.

if I could go back, I’d do it again mistakes and all. This cost maybe 100$ and probably 15-20 hours of “work”. Not so bad.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

That looks awesome

Great job

Nathan


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I feel like wet sanding this cutout will be something i’ll be chipping away at for a decade


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Can I expect to get this look when it’s dry and polished?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> View attachment 240460
> 
> 
> Can I expect to get this look when it’s dry and polished?


Did you use gloss? yes if you did


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I went satin, so I guess not quite so shiney. Ah well will probably look more forgiving in the end


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Places getting use will get shiny in time ..looks great


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Holy balls I am so ready to admit that I bit off more than I can (or at least wanted to) chew

The top is done. But it’s never done. I’ll probably wet sand it again. It looks good from most angles then BAM WHATSTHAT. The Back was a lot easier. The sides are still waiting for me like the French guard from the holy grail.

I will say for sure there’s a level of satisfaction feeling a spot turn to glass under your fingers though. Very rewarding. I think next time i’ll let my kids have the honour.










Bridge is just placed there so people would know it’s a guitar, dropping it off on the weekend to get it reglued. Pick guard is on order. Hope to be playing it next week


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Update 

I did a job for a semi-retired guy who has a woodworking shop. Some tasks are best left to the experts. Now I know better. I’m grateful this didn’t end up an abandoned project though.

I bought a Taylor pick guard in the winter when I started this, I wonder where it got to.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks good!
What finish did you use?

I refinished a solid body electric last summer and learned then first hand how much work it really is. Way harder than simply finishing a fresh piece of wood.


----------

